# XC times?



## BobbyMondeo (29 July 2012)

Im not going to be able to watch all the XC tomorrow 
Does anybody know if the times are up yet?? then i can plan to watch certain people


----------



## molly7886 (29 July 2012)

Someone kindly put a link to the start times in CR if you look there (sorry i'm not clever enough to be able to link/copy it!)


----------

